# 37 and pregnant



## kel21

Anyone else? I will be 38 by the time this lo is born and my ds will be 8 1/2 years old!


----------



## jenkb123

I am 38. I will be 39 by the time this baby is born. It is my second pregnancy but will be my first baby (had a m/c in 2012).


----------



## Silverlilly

I am 37...baby will arrive just after I turn 38. My DD was born on my 36th b-day :)


----------



## kel21

Sorry for your loss jenkb123. :( I'm glad you have your rainbow!

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## tryfor2

Me too--37 but will be 38 when baby arrives. I was 36 when my son was born. I'm finding this pregnancy tougher physically, but I don't attribute it to being older. I've had lasting nausea this time (I'm still on meds for it at 24 weeks) and the constipation and hemorrhoids are WAY worse this pregnancy. I'm also feeling more tired but how could I not when I get far less sleep and look after an active toddler all day long? How about you ladies?


----------



## kel21

My nausea has lasted longer, I was more tired and my bbs hurt way worse and for much longer this time! My dh says it's because we are having a girl (we have no idea yet what we are having), because a sweet baby boy wouldn't do that to his Mommy! Lol. Uh huh


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm 36 and my youngest will be 8 when this one is born. :)


----------



## Sadie24

Yep! I turn 39 in June and this will be my 3rd child. I've had several miscarriages and this was a surprise (happy happy) pregnancy! I'm so excited, but I'm also fairly certain this will be my last :)


----------



## Jinga

This baby was conceived right around my 37th birthday, so I'll still be 37 when he/she is born. My son is almost 5. So far this pregnancy has been harder due to major nausea and food aversions, but thankfully that has gotten much better the past week or so. My first pregnancy had a lot of complications further along, so I'm hoping this go around I got the issues taken care of early on.


----------



## qe76

I got pregnant at 37 and turned 38 just past March- My son turns 19 today! Im due in September with this one. I have had so many issues this time around but the little bean is hanging on so far! On the 24th I have my 20 week scan but the place called but didn't leave a message and I can't get a hold of anyone when i call back and they are closed today- I hope they are not changing the date.. 
My last scan with a Doctor was at 8 weeks but I did a private one at 14 weeks- They don't tell you anything medical though so I am quite anxious to get my u/s!


----------



## kel21

qe76 said:


> I got pregnant at 37 and turned 38 just past March- My son turns 19 today! Im due in September with this one. I have had so many issues this time around but the little bean is hanging on so far! On the 24th I have my 20 week scan but the place called but didn't leave a message and I can't get a hold of anyone when i call back and they are closed today- I hope they are not changing the date..
> My last scan with a Doctor was at 8 weeks but I did a private one at 14 weeks- They don't tell you anything medical though so I am quite anxious to get my u/s!

Fxd they are not changing your date! That would suck! I haven't seen my lo since just before 6 weeks, my dh won't let me get a private scan, stinker! I have heard the heartbeat so at least I know it's there! Lol


----------



## dan-o

I'm also 37, but very early on. If this one sticks (have lost 7 altogether now, so it's a bit unknown!) then I'll turn 38 a month after the EDD!


----------



## qe76

@ kel21 the private scan i got was only 60.00 they had other options up to 200.00 - longer time or two visits- extra pics and dvd's. For 60.00 I got 15 or 20 min I forget- 4 print pics and a cd with more pics and a few short moving clips- I thought it was worth it- It was my b day gift. 
@ dan-o did they check your progesterone? If not make them! And fight hard for the test if they give you a hard time- low progesterone can cause a healthy baby to m/c - fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## K123

I'm 37 and will be 38 when baby arrives.


----------



## loveybear

Hi Ladies- just adding my name to the list. I will be 38 when baby arrives in September. Baby #1 for both DH and I. 

Happy and healthy pregnancies for us all!


----------



## kel21

Good luck dan-o, I hope this is your sticky bean!

Thanks for the info qe76!

Nothing much going on here. Had a stomach bug over the holiday that I am finding hard to kick. How is everyone else?


----------



## DesignChica

Hi! congrats on your pregnancies everyone! Such exciting times for us all!

I am also 37 and will be 38 when the baby is born. I am 5w and my 38th birthday in like 10 days. 

This pregnancy came as a shock to me, not because we werent trying, but because I have endometriosis and PCOS and with my age and my partner's age (he is 58), I didn't think I could get pregnant so quickly (got pregnant two days after we officially started TTC). I was married before and tried for a year to conceive and only ovulated one time during that whole year! So as far as I'm concerned, this is a miracle!


----------



## kel21

DesignChica said:


> Hi! congrats on your pregnancies everyone! Such exciting times for us all!
> 
> I am also 37 and will be 38 when the baby is born. I am 5w and my 38th birthday in like 10 days.
> 
> This pregnancy came as a shock to me, not because we werent trying, but because I have endometriosis and PCOS and with my age and my partner's age (he is 58), I didn't think I could get pregnant so quickly (got pregnant two days after we officially started TTC). I was married before and tried for a year to conceive and only ovulated one time during that whole year! So as far as I'm concerned, this is a miracle!

Wow! Congrats! I too have endo, so I know how hard it can be! That is great for you :)


----------



## julesmw

I'm 37 and due about 2 months before I turn 38. My youngest will turn 7 less than 2 weeks after my due date. :flower:


----------



## kel21

Welcome julesmn!

So I have 17 days until my 20 week scan and I find that I am nervous about the baby's health because of my age. Anyone else have a scan or test coming up that they are nervous about?


----------



## Jinga

Best of luck with your scan, kel21 :)

I have my big ultrasound on May 21st (at 18 weeks). I'm a little nervous that they could find something wrong, but honestly I'm more excited to see the baby again and find out the gender. Hopefully, everything will be perfect for both of us and our babies.


----------



## Nikko88

I'm waiting for my 19 week anatomy scan on the 16th. So much waiting.


----------



## Elodie

Hi there
I'm 38 and will be 39 and 4 months when baby arrives - I'm 15+5. First pregnancy, first baby, conceived 5 days after HyCoSy showing blocked fallopian tube. TTC 2.5 years before that!
Elodie


----------



## kel21

Good luck Jinga and Nikko88! Mine is not until the 23rd. Fxd for all of us!

Welcome Elodie!

Well I am officially 38 now. And baby picked mother's day weekend to start doing the really big kicks that can be felt on the outside!


----------

